# Barbell Squats Build Muscle



## Arnold (Jul 14, 2011)

by WarriorFX The barbell squat is one of the most misunderstood, or otherwise neglected, exercises in strength training. Many trainees perform it incorrectly, while others avoid it like a painful pandemic. The importance of intense leg exercises cannot be undermined in resistance training programs, since muscle growth throughout the body can be negatively affected. While [...]

*Read More...*


----------

